
Atlassian Marketplace revenues soar ($100M in 2016) - gsylvie
https://www.enterprisetimes.co.uk/2017/05/03/atlassian-marketplace-revenues-soar/
======
gsylvie
0.003% of those revenues came from my own add-on (for Bitbucket Server). :-D
:-D :-D

Any other marketplace.atlassian.com vendors here on HN?

Anyone thinking of trying it out?

~~~
jamesmp98
I might try it out if I had a good idea.

~~~
gsylvie
Any part of Bamboo, JIRA, Confluence, Bitbucket, or Hipchat driving you
insane? That's how I started.

(I don't think Sourcetree takes add-ons, and Crucible/Fisheye are pretty much
dead.)

